# Booter un systeme xubuntu sur un mac intel



## shinagan (21 Mai 2010)

...releve de l'impossible ?

J'essaie depuis des heures de demarrer mon imac, qui dispose deja en dual boot de snow leopard et de XP, depuis une cle usb (corsair, 8Go etc...) sur laquelle j'ai installé xubuntu (ubuntu, mais en plus light).

J'ai donc commence par formater ma clé usb en hfs+ selon un shéma de partition GUID, histoire qu'au demarrage mon mac intel comprenne ce qu'il se passe.
Puis, selon la procedure decrite par le site 

http://www.customtaro.fr/blog/?article670/creer-une-cle-usb-bootable-sous-mac

j'ai copier une iso de linux version 10.04 (celle d'avril).

Je demarre donc, fier de moi, et je maintien la touche alt appuyée comme pour demarrer sous windows avec boot camp. Mais ma clé usb n'apparait pas !!! Impossible donc de demarrer sous linux !!

Mes questions sont donc :

1/ Est ce possible ?
2/ Si oui, comment faire ! 


Bonne soiree !

shinagan


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Il faut que la clé usb, soit bootable !

Il ya des tutos pour pc sur le web, google ton ami.


----------



## shinagan (21 Mai 2010)

Je sais bien qu'il faut que la cle usb... soit bootable ! Ca tombe bien, c'est ce que j'essaie de faire ^^

As tu une methode dans ce cas dans la rendre bootable ? Le tutoriel du site que j'ai cite devrait marcher !!! Il decompresse bien l'iso, mais meme comme ca...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Il ya beaucoup de sites qui expliquent cette methode, pour pc.


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2010)

On est totalement hors-sujet dans le forum OS X (ça paraît même assez évident). Donc je déplace ce fil.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

Y a pas un problème connu de non support de l'USB de (x)ubuntu sur les macintel ?
J'avais lu ça quelque part, mais c'est peut-être obsolète...
Sinon, regarde là, à tout hasard...


----------

